# Jiu Jitsu / Bjj / Muay Thai / Mma



## ClosedCaption (Sep 19, 2014)

Does anyone here train?

I'm going to post vids here of some stuff for techniques and general interest.  Add 'em if you got 'em


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 19, 2014)

I got really into Muay Thai a couple years ago and went to a local MMA gym but then it closed.

I like the thread idea


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been doing it for years. I train three to four days a week.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 19, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I've been doing it for years. I train three to four days a week.



That explains the Tony Jaa avatar.  That guys a f**king beast


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2014)

I started studying before Bruce Lee became room temperature.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 19, 2014)

A Niiiiiiice ankle pick after setting him up with a guard pull


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 7, 2014)

I haven't competed in a few years, but I'm thinking about doing another fight next summer.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I haven't competed in a few years, but I'm thinking about doing another fight next summer.



MMA, Jitz or Muay Thai?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 7, 2014)

Muay Thai


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Muay Thai



Brutal.  Muay Thai is not a game.  I am supposed to go for ranking in a few weeks but Im afraid an injury might make me miss it.  Hip toss with my leg in the wrong spot.  Crunch


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 8, 2014)

Flavor Flav came into my gym tonight.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 8, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Flavor Flav came into my gym tonight.



Nooo hahaha. Did he train?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 8, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Flavor Flav came into my gym tonight.
> ...



No.  He was talking to our Kru for about 20 minutes.  No clue what about.  He had a couple of kids with him so I'm wondering if he's looking to sign them up.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 9, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



That dude has a TON of kids...His alone would be a boost to your whole gym lol


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 9, 2014)

November its GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 21, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I found out they've known each other for like 20 years.  Our Kru is a retired world champion fighter and back in the day he used to do security for MTV.  He did security for one of the rap tours apparently and he said he used to get up early to train and he'd go outside and kick a tree of something. He said Flavor Flav used to come out and watch him and they started talking more and ultimately became friends.  He said he ran into him again several years later in LA after Flav went completely broke and he gave him some money and Flav never forgot his generosity so they've kept in touch.  He told me when Flav ended up getting on the Surreal Life he invited him to the set and let him walk through and check it out.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 22, 2014)

Dont Taz...We have a KRU Muay Thai seminar this weekend with Ace Ramirez.  That bitch gonna be 6 hours Sat AND Sun..

You ever attend one of these?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm trying one of these on someone tmrw


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 22, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Dont Taz...We have a KRU Muay Thai seminar this weekend with Ace Ramirez.  That bitch gonna be 6 hours Sat AND Sun..
> 
> You ever attend one of these?



I haven't.  Relson Gracie came to Vegas earlier this year and did a Jiu-Jitsu seminar at Syndicate MMA that someone invited me to, but I couldn't make it.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm guessing PC does trains.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

I was just talking to my coach this morning at the gym and he is considering putting together a trip in 2016, if he can get between 7 to 10 people to go, to Thailand where we could train at one of their camps for two weeks.  That would be kick ass.  One of our amateur fighters who wants to go pro just got back from there from training for two months.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Dec 23, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Does anyone here train?
> 
> I'm going to post vids here of some stuff for techniques and general interest.  Add 'em if you got 'em



I used to train. My buddy put wall to wall wrestling mats in his garage and a group of us would roll. 
I have a wrestling background. After a while learning jiu jitsu, I learned to avoid chokes and submission holds. If you can take someone down and avoid chokes, triangles and arm bars, you're doing alright. I never bought into the value of fighting from the bottom (guard) in an actual fight. 

Anyway, I got tired of having a sore neck, sore elbows, puffy eyes and ears, etc. And I don't have health insurance. So, I quit. But what I learned is valuable, I think. Everyone should do jiu jitsu for a couple years.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 23, 2014)

Treeshepherd said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here train?
> ...



Thats what takes most people out are the injuries.  I think the guard in a street fight is more so to avoid getting hit and to wear the other guy out as he tries to escape.

Plus most people have one goal when they get to the ground and thats to ground and pound but in jitz that can be a huge mistake once the elbow or neck is exposed


----------



## Treeshepherd (Dec 23, 2014)

A guy has you in guard. Reach out quickly and yank his head forward with both hands. Guard passed. Ground and pound. That was my game. You tire someone more from the top, if you have any inkling about what you're doing.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 23, 2014)

Treeshepherd said:


> A guy has you in guard. Reach out quickly and yank his head forward with both hands. Guard passed. Ground and pound. That was my game. You tire someone more from the top, if you have any inkling about what you're doing.



Neck Crank Specialist lol


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 20, 2015)

Going to watch later


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 20, 2015)

I took aikido for a number of years, that was fun


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 20, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I took aikido for a number of years, that was fun



The question is Frank....Do you still got it?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 3, 2015)

Damn! That elbow!  

Alan Jouban -- Repost ultimate highlights Alan Jouban TKOs Richard Walsh in the 1st round at UFC184 ufc mma AlanJouban UFC184 alanjouban -- Sqor Sports

I really like Alan Jouban.  He's a such a great face for the sport of MMA and really good role model.  He's always very respectful towards his opponents no matter how much shit they talk about him and this guy he fought Saturday night talked a lot of shit on him leading up to the fight.  My coach knows him.  I'd love to meet him some day.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Mar 3, 2015)

according to Arnold Schwarzenegger, Terry  pound for pound was the most dangerous human in the world.
Long live the Red Triangle.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Mar 3, 2015)

if you want to see why watch this hard scouser


----------



## mamooth (Mar 3, 2015)

Ronda Rousey won her recent UFC title defense match in 14 seconds, with an armbar. Her last 11 fights took a total of 25 minutes. Some say she's a one-trick pony with the armbar, but that's like saying Mike Tyson was a one-trick pony with his uppercut. Winning is winning.

Now everyone wants her to fight the bigger Chris "Cyborg" Santos. Who some accuse of being a steroid freak. I think effort is going into creating a fake feud.

No video of that fight, but here's a different fight that shows the armbar.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 3, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Ronda Rousey won her recent UFC title defense match in 14 seconds, with an armbar. Her last 11 fights took a total of 25 minutes. Some say she's a one-trick pony with the armbar, but that's like saying Mike Tyson was a one-trick pony with his uppercut. Winning is winning.



I watched it live.  It was cool, but at the same time a little disappointing.  When you get to the main event you want to see a knock down drag out fight, not a 14 second blip.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 7, 2015)

Aikido, a year of tae kwon do in Korea, wrestling, and good ole plain street fighting. I dont train like I use to but I still would pose a problem for most people.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 17, 2015)

Thought this was kind of a cool screen shot from my recent sparring session.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Thought this was kind of a cool screen shot from my recent sparring session.



You, with the superman punch?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 17, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Thought this was kind of a cool screen shot from my recent sparring session.
> ...



Yep.  That was a really good round.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Respect!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 17, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Ronda Rousey won her recent UFC title defense match in 14 seconds, with an armbar. Her last 11 fights took a total of 25 minutes. Some say she's a one-trick pony with the armbar, but that's like saying Mike Tyson was a one-trick pony with his uppercut. Winning is winning.
> 
> Now everyone wants her to fight the bigger Chris "Cyborg" Santos. Who some accuse of being a steroid freak. I think effort is going into creating a fake feud.
> 
> No video of that fight, but here's a different fight that shows the armbar.


The bastards blocked it...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 30, 2015)

I'm tentatively doing a Muay Thai fight on August 1st.  Date is not confirmed yet.


----------



## prison/con.net (Jun 4, 2015)

that big fat glove stuff is silly.  you can't grab things and you can't really hurt a guy with body blows when you wear gloves. A backfist SHOUlD be capable of breaking ribs,  and a spade hand should be capable of breaking a hold, if applied to leg or arm muscles in a staccato (air chisel) fashion, but when you wear gloves, these techniques don't work.  Each styles matches are HEAVILY weighted to be won in a certain way, and it's not good for overall ability


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 4, 2015)

I had to take a leave from the MMA training....is it because I injured myself doing a bad ass flying arm bar?  Judo throw?

no....carpel tunnel.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 21, 2015)

I was supposed to fight September 12th, but I've had to pull out because I tore a ligament in my right ankle during a take down.  It really sucks going through weeks of conditioning and getting the shit kicked out of you sparring only to have to withdraw.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 21, 2015)

That sucks...I knew it was coming up this month.  Damn....rest up and come back better than before.  But I feel your pain


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 4, 2017)

Insane.  How can any human being move like that?

MMA fighter dodges kick with incredible move - ESPN Video


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 21, 2017)

Sprained my foot tonight during a takedown. Fuck my life.....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 4, 2017)

So what I thought was a sprain has turned out to actually be a fracture and a fairly bad one.  After six weeks of not healing I finally decided to go see a podiatrist and get an x-ray done and I have a Jones fracture.  He said he couldn't believe I've been walking around on it all this time.  My foot is now in a boot for the next four to eight weeks.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 4, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Does anyone here train?
> 
> I'm going to post vids here of some stuff for techniques and general interest.  Add 'em if you got 'em


I practice my own combo's of boxing and kickboxing on a heavy bag, and also Shotokan, Judo, and American NCAA wrestling.  I don't have a name for it other than MMA.

My basic attack is a triple punch followed with a double kick and a double punch and then either a tomahawk to break the neck if he shows me it or an upper body take down tackle to the ground followed by a half nelson or cross face hold and lock.

At that point I can snap his neck or draw my knife with my free hand and slit his throat.

This is not a spectator sport.  It is a kill strategy.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 4, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So what I thought was a sprain has turned out to actually be a fracture and a fairly bad one.  After six weeks of not healing I finally decided to go see a podiatrist and get an x-ray done and I have a Jones fracture.  He said he couldn't believe I've been walking around on it all this time.  My foot is now in a boot for the next four to eight weeks.


Your fracture is probably half healed already.

Stay off it for a while.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 4, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sprained my foot tonight during a takedown. Fuck my life.....


In any contest where the outcome is uncertain anything can go wrong.

My own worst fear is my back going out.

I am getting pretty old to be playing these mat games.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 4, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


My school was founded by Nishiyama and my instructor was Bob Shapoff.  Both competed in the national and international championships.

USA karate story : Chuck Norris - Joe Lewis - Bill Wallace: First WUKO and IAKF World Championships


----------

